# Please identify Haydn trio



## mamascarlatti

Anyone recognise this?

View attachment 1568


I just know that it's a Haydn Violin trio, and this is violin 1.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I am stumped. I have just checked the whole of the Hoboken catalogue of Haydn's works and not found any trios for three violins (or any trios for three treble instruments).

I can only assume it's some kind of arrangement.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Delicious Manager said:


> I am stumped. I have just checked the whole of the Hoboken catalogue of Haydn's works and not found any trios for three violins (or any trios for three treble instruments).
> 
> I can only assume it's some kind of arrangement.


Thanks for looking DM. :tiphat:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Three violins/treble is unusual. I'm not aware of any that Haydn wrote. He wrote about 20 "normal" string trios though, catalogued in Hob.5. plus over 100 baryton trios (baryton, violin and cello) for his employer who played the baryton.


----------



## mamascarlatti

It's probably an arrangement for students, as it's for my daughter's Suzuki violin workshop.


----------

